# Savini Wheels "The Gold Standard"



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

_*Savini Wheels*_

Savini wheels, a world renown brand for their sharp design queues in a wide range of wheels from cast to forged, Monoblock to multipiece.
The '*Black di Forza*' line is Savini's entry level series. One of their simplest and essential products for everyday use.
Starting out with their Forged wheels, creating available fitments from small passenger vehicles to big trucks, Savini's forged line is where it all began.
The latest addition to their collection is their '*SV-F Flow Form*' series. As with many, the *SV-F* collection utilizes advanced flow form technology to improve overall integrity.
Flow forming method applies pressure to the wheel's inner barrel to compress and stretch the aluminum to increase tensile strength which allows for a stronger and lighter wheel.

Give us a call at *(562)249-7184*

*SV-F 1*
​19X8.5 | 19X9 | 19X9.5 | 19X11
20X8.5 | 20X9 | 20X10 | 20X11 | 20X12
22X9 | 22X9.5 | 22X10 | 22X11







*SV-F 2*
20X8.5 | 20X9 | 20X10 | 20X11 | 20X12
22X9 | 22X11 | 22X12







*SV-F 3*
20X8.5 | 20X9 | 20X9.5 | 20X10 | 20X11
21X9 | 21X9.5 | 21X10.5 | 21X12
22X9 | 22X11 | 22X12







*SV-F 4*
20X8.5 | 20X9 | 20X9.5 | 20X10 | 20X11
21X9 | 21X9.5 | 21X10.5 | 21X12
22X9 | 22X11 | 22X12
















*SV-F 5*
20X8.5 | 20X9 | 20X9.5 | 20X10 | 20X11
21X9 | 21X9.5 | 21X10.5 | 21X12
22X9 | 22X11
























*SV-F 6*
19X8.5 | 19X9 | 19X9.5 | 19X11
20X8.5 | 20X9 | 20X10 | 20X11 | 20X12
22X9 | 22X9.5 | 22X10 | 22X11 | 22X12
















*Black di Forza BM Series*
19" to 22"
Limited Size and Colors for BM9 & BM10







*Savini Forged*
19" | 20" | 21" | 22" | 24" | 26" | 28" | 30" | 32"
Monoblock | DuoBlock | 3pc Flat Lip | 3pc Step Lip







*DM or Email me for details/prices quotes
Thank you,
[email protected]*
*562 249-7184*
​


----------



## Jay79 (Aug 18, 2018)

Are their any modifications needed to mount to a Model 3 Performance?


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

M3P said:


> Are their any modifications needed to mount to a Model 3 Performance?


Each Savini wheel is custom machined to the car's specific application and so they'll bore out the center bore accordingly for the Tesla Model 3 Performance. Same with companies like Vertini, Stance and Avant Garde who custom machine their wheels for specific applications.


----------



## Jay79 (Aug 18, 2018)

Terrific, when I'm ready I'll go through you guys for sure.

Many Thanks!


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

2015 Porsche Panamera 4S fitted with the Savini SV-F 2
Flow Form wheel in the gloss graphite finish.
Fitted for perfect flush fit.
22X9 with 255/30/22
22X11 with 295/25/22


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Savini SV-F1 in the Gloss Black finish prepped and ready for shipment!


----------



## duts0175 (Aug 19, 2019)

How much for 20 inch wheels?


----------



## duts0175 (Aug 19, 2019)

duts0175 said:


> How much for 20 inch wheels?





duts0175 said:


> How much for 20 inch wheels?


Svf1


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Hello,

Here are some prices:

20x9.0 - $599 per wheel
20x10.0 / 11.0 - $649 per wheel
20x12.0 - $699 per wheel

Thanks


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*
SV-F2 in stock 
20-22 inch*

Let me know if you are ready for a set

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Savini BM SERIES available for your Model S

Let me know if you want a set.

[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Happy Friday

Any questions please DM or EMAIL me
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Who about that wrap to match the wheels.

Who's in for a set.

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*BM14 installed on Model S*

Inquiries Welcome.
Any questions please DM or EMAIL me
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

How about the wrap on the Model X.

Contact me for your set.

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

SAVINI FLOW FORM gaining popularity in the wheel industry with the unique styling and top notch quality.

Who wants a set?

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!
Thank you,
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Need I say more?

Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!
Thank you,
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Happy Flow Form Friday the 13th 

Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!
Thank you,
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

BM-12 available for custom fitment and finish










Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!
Thank you,
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

That wrap is pretty crazy right?

Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!
Thank you,
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*SV-F1 SILVER *
19x8.5
19x9
19x9.5
19x11

Available.

Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!
Thank you,
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

SVF03 in Gunmetal 
19'S OR 20S









*Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

SVF5 available in 20 and 21's

Contact me for your set

Thank you,
[email protected]


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*SV-F1 with Wrapped Macan. 
Classy and Sporty!!*

_*Contact me for your Savini Wheels.*_

Thank you,
*[email protected]
562 249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*Newest flow form from Savini
SV-F6

All sizes are available at the moment
19-21 inch. Custom Machined to fit your vehicle.*

Wheels and Tires package available upon request.
TPMS and Lug nuts for Turn Key installation.
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*SVF6, Newest SV SERIES from Savini.
What do you guys think? I personally like them.*

DM or Email me for details/prices quotes
Thank you,
*[email protected]
562 249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*Put on some white SVF1 and turn your exotic's in to Hot Wheels.*

DM or Email me for details/prices quotes
Thank you,
*[email protected]
562 249-7184*​


----------

